# Censurado (Auténtica Pornografía Cletera)



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Sin palabras.... mejor dejo que las imágenes hablen por sí mismas....























desafortunadamente, ninguna de estas es para mí.....ahhh pero que rico se siente ponerles las garras encima!

Saludos!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

muy guapas!


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Una más*


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Caray, no puedo evitar salivar al verlas... sobre todo la Ibis. No me convence mucho el que no se pueda instalar un portabidones al alcance de la mano, pero dadas las características de la bicla, creo que este detalle es "pecata minuta".


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh dios mio, no puedo dejar de ver ese hermoso trapo que esta alrededor de esa horrible bicicleta panadera!

jk estan chidas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ibis Mojo*



blatido said:


> Caray, no puedo evitar salivar al verlas... sobre todo la Ibis. No me convence mucho el que no se pueda instalar un portabidones al alcance de la mano, pero dadas las características de la bicla, creo que este detalle es "pecata minuta".


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Blatido *, aunque los tornillos del porta anfora están en la parte de abajo del tubo diagonal , una vez que instalas el porta anfora , te queda al alcance de la mano sin necesidad de hacer muchas piruetas o contorsiones .

* Eyderman,* te mando un correo ahora mismo para lo del fin .

Saludos-

the last biker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Hahaha. El trapo es para hacerla mà sensual, asi apenas tapandole lo que no se debe de ver, hahaha!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Eyderman:
Muy original el color de la Santa Cruz.
Es es nuevo color Skid mark ?


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*nop, lo 'original' es la mala calidad de las fotos..*

Jejeje, no DrF035, no es skidmark, es ***** anodizado pero mi cámara toma muy malas fotos en condiciones de poca luz :madman: , por eso se ve así 

Saludos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

eyderman said:


> Jejeje, no DrF035, no es skidmark, es ***** anodizado pero mi cámara toma muy malas fotos en condiciones de poca luz :madman: , por eso se ve así
> 
> Saludos!


Y la Mojo de seguro es verde, pero por la camara parece azul....


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Y la Mojo de seguro es verde, pero por la camara parece azul....


jajajaja! de hecho es "Guiness Foam" , no es cierto, esa sí es azul.

Saludos!


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Saludos!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Shiny!

Que onda, la puliste todita! o no se usa? es un ejemplar de adorno! jajaja!
Ese asiento me dejó viendo estrellitas!


----------

